# something new



## MCpl ??????? (6 Dec 2004)

join my msn group


armycadets59@groups.msn.com


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Dec 2004)

That would be the email address to your site. your website would be something like http://groups.msn.com/armycadets59


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Dec 2004)

HA! what a guess, I was right  8)


----------



## MCpl ??????? (6 Dec 2004)

oh well anyway if u wanna join just click on it and join


----------



## Burrows (6 Dec 2004)

By the title of the group it appears that this group would be better suited to your corps alone.

Regards,
Burrows


----------



## MCpl ??????? (6 Dec 2004)

o ya srry about that i couldnt put army cadets 4 some reason so i just added in some numbers but its open to any army cadet


----------



## Burrows (7 Dec 2004)

Oh and I tried that a while ago...didnt work to well...That was before I became an Army.ca Addict


----------

